# 21 marzo - Giornata Mondiale della Poesia



## Leda (21 Marzo 2014)

La poesia è immortale, e Shakespeare lo sapeva bene, già prima dell'Unesco 

Sonetto LV


Né marmo, né aurei monumenti di principi
sopravviveranno a questi possenti versi;
tu brillerai più luminoso in queste rime
che in polverosa pietra consunta dal lordo tempo.
Quando la distruttiva guerra travolgerà le statue
e ogni opera d'arte sarà rasa al suolo da sommosse
né la spada di Marte, né il suo divampante fuoco
cancelleranno il ricordo eterno della tua memoria.
Contro la morte ed ogni forza ostile dell'oblio
tu vivrai ancora: la tua gloria troverà sempre asilo
proprio negli occhi di ogni età futura
che trascinerà questo mondo alla condanna estrema.
Così, sino al giudizio che ti farà risorgere,
vivrai in questi versi e dimorerai in occhi amanti.
*

W. S.


----------

